# 2 big lumps apear on my dogs penis? help



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

when my dog gets told off 2 massive lumps appear at each side of his penis around the middle area, they go to the size of his balls but they are not his balls, when he calms down they seem to deflat and goes away?

anyone no what this is? i cant afford to go to vets if its nothing to worry about and is normal.

also he wets himself when he is told off so i dont no if its to do with that or not? he is a 7mth old pup.

anyadvice thanks


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Most dogs **** them self when they are excited or scared.

unsure about the lumps though :E

I think its like 25 pound or somthing like that for a check up, maybe you should just take him along.

better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds wierdddd. Get it to the vet mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i dont think it hurts him i dont think he notices it?


----------



## D6167 (Aug 31, 2008)

dont know what it is but have seen other dogs have the same thing.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah mate my dog has the same thing when his lipsticks out like, don't think it owt to worry about!

jonesy


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

jonesy2411 said:


> yeah mate my dog has the same thing when his lipsticks out like, don't think it owt to worry about!
> 
> jonesy


x2, theyre actually used to hold onto the inside of a bitch so the dog can inject his seed.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=en-GB&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4SNYK_en-GBGB292GB292&q=Bulbus+glandis


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Why do you tell him off mate? What do you do when you do this?

I'd say your telling off might be a bit extreme if it's p1ssing itself.

Have you looked at dog training methods or considered training classes? Negative commands/actions beyond 'no' are notoriously unsuccessful to use with dogs (unless during an actual training session).


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

colt24 said:


> Most dogs **** them self when they are excited or scared.
> 
> unsure about the lumps though :E
> 
> ...


Most dogs urinated when excited or scared?!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

pauly7582 said:


> Why do you tell him off mate? What do you do when you do this?
> 
> I'd say your telling off might be a bit extreme if it's p1ssing itself.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

i thought this was a ****take post then i first read it..

well you learn somethign new every day


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

More importantly - why are you staring at your dogs dick?


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

megatron said:


> More importantly - why are you staring at your dogs dick?


lol

the lumps are normal, they expand when hes inside the bitch to hold him in there to increase his chances of fathering pups.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

GTT said:


> lol
> 
> the lumps are normal, they expand when hes inside the bitch to hold him in there to increase his chances of fathering pups.


i try and do the same myself...

especially when we're at it Rodeo Style...


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

stone14 said:


> 2 big lumps apear on my dogs penis? help


its your hands, i think you need help.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

When i saw the title i thought it was another of PeterTheEaters threads!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> When i saw the title i thought it was another of PeterTheEaters threads!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: so did i!! .. he is a naughty boy isnt he :tongue:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: so did i!! .. he is a naughty boy isnt he :tongue:


Almost as bad as YOU!!


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

Jonferimonic said:


> its your hands, i think you need help.


LMFAO!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

lol some funny posts.

to the OP- if he was miss treated by the previous owner I'd research dog training techniques or consider puppy classes if he's ok around other dogs.

if he's had a lot of negativity aimed at him in he past even a firm 'no' will probably give him serious anxiety.

there are some excellent training methods using positive reinforcement to prevent dogs from doing naughty things etc I've never ever said 'no' or told my puppy off and he's impeccably behaved. dogs respond poorly to intructions telling them simply 'not' to do something. if he has a bad past then his care and training might require a lot more research and planning than the average pup.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

why not insure the dog, only £10-15 per month or so, and well worth it if something major goes wrong mate.....


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

You must have him insured right?

You can take him to the vets under insurance surely? You only need to claim if its a problem surely and he needs medication or opperation?

I thought it was the law that one had to take out insurance for their pet dog? What if it bit someone, it needs to be insured.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

BLUE(UK) said:


> When i saw the title i thought it was another of PeterTheEaters threads!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


hullo!!

*waves*

:lol: :lol:


----------

